# programas en español para crear circuitos electronicos



## EL PIROTECNICO (Mar 27, 2007)

soy nuevo en el foro y busco un programa informaciónrmatico para crear comprobar circuitos,pero todos los que encuentro eston en otro idioma,me podriais decir programas en español y si es posible gratuitos


----------



## JV (Mar 27, 2007)

Hola EL PIROTECNICO, un consejo, si pretendes dedicarte a la electronica mejor que te vayas haciendo a la idea que el ingles predomina. Lamento no poder ayudarte porque todos  los programas que uso, tanto para simulacion como para diseño, estan en ingles.

Suerte en tu busqueda.

Saludos..


----------



## Dano (Mar 27, 2007)

Si buscaras un poco por el foro te darías cuenta de que hay un foro especifico para lo que tu necesitas además en el mismo hay un post-it con programas de diseño.

El tema fue movido al foro correspondiente.

Saludos


----------



## tpc (Dic 2, 2009)

conozco uno, pero no está traducido completamente descargalo aqui:
http://sourceforge.net/projects/circuit/files/
otra cosa: es para circuitos digitales
para ponerlo en español tenés que ir a archivo preferencias internacional  y listo
nesecitas java 1.2.4 o algo así


----------



## Wrestol (Dic 14, 2009)

Para crear circuitos impresos los dos que yo considero mejores son el ORCAD y el protel.El primero de ellos lo malo que tiene es que no es gratuito, pero el segundo puedes encontrar en la web una version trial gratuita que te caduca a los 30 dias. Si lo que quieres es simular circuitos, puedes utilizar el Pspice version estudiante, que es totalmente libre.


----------

